# Seitz roof light inner removal



## bazzal

Hello and a Happy New Year to all,

Please can anyone help with my question.

I need to remove the inner covers from my front Seitz roof light fitted to 2008 Autotrail Cheyenne 840D so that I can look at the winding system as it seems to have failed, this inner cover holds the blind and fly screen.

But I cannot see how to remove it as there does not seem to be any screws visible and I do not want to start forcing anything which I do not understand.

So please any help or info given would be most welcome.

Cheers Baz........................................


----------



## jiwawa

I think I'm right in saying - but wait for confirmation from others - that the inner part is just a snap-on, and therefore just a prise-off.


----------



## jiwawa

Sorry, realise I'm talking about the Remis, not the Seitz.


----------



## bigtree

Don't know about the Seitz one but the Heki has perforated sections that you spring off and the screws are behind them.If it's this one look at page 6 & 7.

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/repair_heki_3plus.pdf


----------



## coppo

Yes the perforated sections just pull off and you will then see the screws, easy job.

Paul.


----------



## bazzal

Cheers for all the replies, my system is not the heki and does not appear to have pull off areas.

Baz........................


----------



## Annsman

I've been in our Cheyenne when a fitter changed the winding mechanism. he just put his fingers on the inside of the blind runner and pulled down! of course if he'd broken it he would have just swapped it, and he was, (I assumed), trained!


----------



## Mrplodd

If its the same as my 2008 model then it's a wind up roof light. I have now replaced 3 winding mechanisms!,

The symptoms are that you wind the handle on the inside yet the roof light fails to open/close?? If that's the case you need to replace the gearbox assembly (you don't need the cables) it's available as a kit (pretty sure I got mine from leisure spares but theres only one supplier in the UK) check they have them in stock before you order them as the lead in time is pretty long at times. The kit comes with all you need and instructions. Not difficult if you are DIY competent.

The job is done from the OUTSIDE not the inside, trust me!!

What happens is that there is a gearbox operated by the handle. There is a worm drive that pushes/pulls a couple of spiral cables. All of the gearing and cables are metal but the gearbox casing is plastic. After a while the cables wear the inside of the gearbox away so the spiral cables move away from the worm drive. It's not a great distance but enough to make the cables "jump" Fitting a new gearbox cures the problem. Don't think you need to buy the cables as well, you don't it's ALWAYS the gearbox, well it has been the case for THREE of my four rooflights on this MH and two on my previous. The parts are not cheap but they are much less than a new Rooflight.

The gearboxes are the same size for all of the rooflights (which seems mad to me!!) 

Good luck, if you get stuck PM me for a phone number and I will talk you through the process. It's not difficult but as I said it's done from the outside so you need safe access onto to your roof


----------



## bazzal

Cheers Annsman & Mrplodd, I shall get up on the roof and take a look down onto it. Do I need to remove the inner covers and if so do I just pull it away?.

Does anyone know of a web address that stocks these sky lights as I have looked but none look like mine or are my styled ones old stock now.

Mrplodd, Thank you for your offer of help, I will let you know if it is needed.

Cheers all, Baz................................ :?


----------



## Mrplodd

Baz
No need to remove anything inside at all. Everything is done from the outside

Andy


----------



## Annsman

Eventually after two winding gear replacements of the big light at the front lounge within the warranty period we decided if it went twice it would go again, and when it was out of the warranty knowing our luck! We took a deep breath and decided to replace the wind-up ones with normal manual Heki types.

It was an expensive option but we intend keeping the van for a good number of years. The hassle of getting them replaced, taping up the failed roof light whilst abroad for 4-5 months and the annoyance of it were the deciding factors in our decision. We didn't do them all at once, we did the big one first then the other two a couple of years later.


----------



## Mrplodd

The "trick" with wind up rooflights is to not force them at any stage. 

The larger versions are fairly heavy items so what I tend to do is, when opening the rooflight, is to use one hand on the winding handle and the other to apply some upward pressure on the opening section. My theory being that by doing so I take a substantial loading off the gearing. Owing to the lever effect the highest strain is applied to all of the components as it starts to open so by"assisting" the window for the first little bit I extend the life of it all.

It seems to work as I have only ever had to replace gearboxes (but never the cables) on MH's I have purchased second hand. I have never had to replace one that I have consistantly assisted ! It just takes a short while to get into the habit and its certainly worth doing. 

Likewise when closing don't "overwind" them. Once the moving portion has touched the seal give the handle another revolution and then try pushing the Perspex upwards. If it moves then you need to wind it down a bit more and so on until the locks move and secure it. 

If you over tighten it and the handle "jumps" you have gone too far and you have accelerated the wear process a lot. 

Treat them with a bit of consideration and operate them as if they are made of fine bone china they will give years of service. If you are ham fisted or rough they WILL fail fairly quickly. Once the handle starts to jump then the damage has been done and the ONLY remedy is gearbox replacement.

They are not difficult to replace but it can only be done from outside on the roof!!

Andy


----------



## pomme1

Andy,
I've done a few of these too. There is no need to go on the roof. If you can open the rooflight with a little assistance you can access everything with stepladders from inside. I have the same van as you but with a large rooflight over the bed. I work on that by standing on the bed.
Also, the fact that the handle slips does not indicate wear on the gears, it means the handle is slipping on the shaft on its ratchet, as it's designed to.
Bear in mind, that the large rooflights are Vario 1 not Vario11 as their age might suggest.
Auto-Trail also stock the parts, but at a price! Leisure Shop Direct are your best bet, but check availability.
Hope this is helpful.

Roger


----------



## bazzal

Hello and cheers to all, your comments are very helpful and I will be undertaking this repair myself when it gets a little less cold as I have just been to the van and taken these photos and temp is zero but the wind chill Brrrrrrrrrr. 

This is the second failure of this roof light, the first was the day after we bought it and having never opened it found in the morning after a stormy night that the Perspex cover had ripped off and was on the ground. It was replaced by Brownhills FOC.

This one has also never been opened so why has it failed?

I have tried to put the Photos on this message so as to show my roof light but it keeps telling me internal server error, any ideas( the file sizes are .99kb & .95kb.

Cheers Baz............................ :?


----------



## Mrplodd

Roger

To be honest I have never even tried to do them from the inside!! The first one to fail was a 400 x 400 one so I had no choice other than to do it from the outside. From then on I have done them all from the roof (I do have an access ladder on the back which makes acces easy.

Baz

Make sure you have the repair kit in your hand BEFORE doing anything. As I said earlier I have had "issues" with Leisure Spares over these parts. They will happily take your money but will neglect to advise you that there is a six week deliver time (sometimes) I learnt the hard way !!!

Andy


----------



## bazzal

Cheers Andy,

When I took the photos which would not load I could see from above behind one of the inner upright covers the name Remis but no other details, so are Seitz and Remis the same company as for when I want to order the parts needed.

If only the pics would load then you could see what the skylight looks like?

I have been on to leisure spares web site but it does not show any thing like so I would best ring them.

Cheers, Baz......................


----------



## Mrplodd

Baz

Sorry you need leisure shop (not leisure spares) what you need is

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...gearbox_mechanism_for_remis_vario_1_rooflight.

Edit just tried it and link doesn't!!

The product ID you need on their website is. 241699 if that doesn't work look under Remis Vario spares

Andy

Check out the delivery times though, they are quoting 4-8 weeks!!!


----------



## dghr272

Baz,

Just to confirm what Plodd states. I have had previous long waits for items from Leisureshopdirect and am still waiting for delivery of Seitz S 5 Windows Seals - Frame to Wall for an order placed on 3rd Nov, despite a 4-6 week delivery quote !!!

  

Terry


----------



## Mrplodd

I suspect that they don't carry a lot of stock so they wait until they have a number of orders for a particular item before ordering the minimum number.

That seems a bit crazy to me, especially as this particular item is a VERY common failure (that's according to my local MH dealership)

In fact Baz it might be worth seeing if any of your local dealers have one in stock? As its a frequent failure item they might just be able to help.

Only one thing I would advise when doing the job. There is a very small circlip that holds everything together. Try and save the original. The reason being that when fitting the new one it's VERY easy to get it to ping off into the sunset :roll: It's VERY small and a bu**er to find if it does that. If you have a spare Sod's law kicks in and the new one will fit without any problem! 

The parts come with comprehensive fitting instructions.

Andy


----------



## DJP

The parts are available from Auto-Trail. The replacement gearbox set now comes with metal gears. It is easier to do the job from the outside.
The most important things to remember is when you have removed the old gears is to clean off the cables. Open the Heki FULLY making sure BOTH sides are fully open or when you replace the gears the Heki will close down at an angle and will not sit right on the roof.
As stated, the parts from Auto-Trail come with full instructions, follow those and you will be ok. The cost last time I bought some for a friend was £40'ish inc P+P
Also the best tip again as stated in another post is to push the Heki up slowly with one hand whilst turning the handle with the other hand, toy will hear the 'bond' between the rubber seal separating from the roof. It is this seal that sticks to the roof that puts the strain on the gearbox. The metal gears a re mush stronger, but still need careful operation.


----------



## DJP

The parts are available from Auto-Trail. The replacement gearbox set now comes with metal gears. It is easier to do the job from the outside.
The most important things to remember is when you have removed the old gears is to clean off the cables. Open the Heki FULLY making sure BOTH sides are fully open or when you replace the gears the Heki will close down at an angle and will not sit right on the roof.
As stated, the parts from Auto-Trail come with full instructions, follow those and you will be ok. The cost last time I bought some for a friend was £40'ish inc P+P
Also the best tip again as stated in another post is to push the Heki up slowly with one hand whilst turning the handle with the other hand, toy will hear the 'bond' between the rubber seal separating from the roof. It is this seal that sticks to the roof that puts the strain on the gearbox. The metal gears a re mush stronger, but still need careful operation.


----------



## Mrplodd

The gears are not the part that there is ever a problem with. The gearing forces the metal spiral cables out against the plastic gearbox casing, it's the plastic casing that wears away allowing the cables to move outwards and out of mesh with the gears. I have replaced a number of these gearboxes and the fault has always been the same (not that it makes any difference to the fact that it has to be replaced of course)


----------



## DJP

We have differing experiences then, with the same result and cure though!


----------



## bazzal

Your a grand group of chaps for giving me so much info and guidance and time.

I sent Autotrail an e-mail to be sure which skylight is fitted to my unit and they say its a Remis Remitop Vario 1 (900x600).

But they do not carry the spares for the job and have told me to contact Leisureshopdirect and order from them.

Is the part that fails makeable and changeable or has the whole unit got to be changed as I am an engineer and can make most anything out of any material or is it best to replace the whole gearbox?

I shall take a look at this Leisureshopdirect web site now to see what I need if I am to order from them.

Cheers Baz...........................


----------



## dghr272

Baz,

Have had similar issue with a 900x600 and ordered a complete unit (winding cables and gearbox) fitted from inside. Not cheap.

However, when a 400x400 failed I stripped it out, cleaned and silicon greased the cables and gearbox, works a treat now. Pic below of gearbox before cleaning.

If any fail again, as a first option, I will strip and clean before paying for replacement parts.

Terry


----------



## bazzal

Cheers Terry. 

So this is what the thing looks like inside, interesting as you can see why it fails.

How did you get your pic on as when I try it tells me cannot do due to internal server error?

Ta very much,

Baz...................................


----------



## dghr272

Baz,

I use "Image Size" app to reduce the pic size, see my post and other advice in the link below.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2649018.html#2649018

Terry


----------



## bazzal

Hi to all,

Just an update to let you know that I ordered the gear mechanism from leisureshopdirect on 24/1/15 and told it would be 4-8 weeks but it turned up today 29th (only 5 days) . So will look at fitting it at the weekend if it stops snowing?.

Cheers all and will let you know how it goes,

Baz.................. :lol:


----------



## bazzal

Hi all, Just to let you know that I fitted the new mechanism and it went as planned and works well.

I found when checking the clamp down brackets( fitted to the Perspex skylight) that they were being missed by the arms that slide into the brackets ( the arms were going down the side instead of into the bracket) but in the kit with the mechanism were 2 new brackets which are wider so I fitted them and it now locks the skylight down better so there must have been issues with this problem before and was why you could push the skylight up a few inches even though it was cranked down as far as it could go and you assume it is locked down.

Cheers to everyone for all the input,

Baz....................


----------

